# Partner Sperm timing - couple questions



## LouiseLondon1 (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

First post from me :0).  About to start the journey, looking to do IUI first, then IVF i think.  I'm just looking for a London clinic but had a couple of questions that might help us choose best location.

1) Is there a set time of day that the partner must be at the clinic and deliver a sperm cycle? Can it be flexible? My DH is quite busy at work, but I'm wondering whether it's usually first thing in the morning, or does the clinic set the time, or can he pick any time on a particular day?

2) Also, probably a silly question, but does my DH have to be around for the insemination part?  I did read one person's account of the process, and it mentioned that just before the insemination the doctor got the partner to confirm it was his sperm. Otherwise means DH either has to hang around, or return after a few hours I guess.

Thx!


----------



## Cazster (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi
Your partner would need to provide an initial sample for analysis and at our clinic we had the option of producing it there or doing it at home and taking it in. The clinic gave a time as they need to do the tests within a certain time frame. My OH produced at home and needed it to be at clinic within 1 hour of production. We then had an appt a few days later to discuss results. 

Your partner doesn't have to be there at insemination, but obviously needs to produce a sample beforehand. Either at home or at the clinic.  Again my partner did it at home and because he wasn't on site doing it needed to sign a document confirming it was his and nobody else's! The nurse asked again just before insemination but it was more clarification of both of our details as the catheter was labelled with both names, etc. I don't see any reason why you couldn't just do that though.
Hope that helps. Good luck

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

